# Me-262 in airshow



## Soren (Dec 24, 2006)

Man I envy that pilot !

Me262 at the ILA2006 in Berlin (original sound) - Google Video


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 24, 2006)

Cool!!!!


----------



## Soren (Dec 24, 2006)

I'm telling you, that thing will make some mindblowing high speed turns ! It'll force you to look through your belly-button in a turn !

Notice what was atleast a 8-9 sec 180 degree turn, and I don't even think he was trying !


----------



## Glider (Dec 24, 2006)

Very impressive, I hope it gets to a display in the UK


----------



## Erich (Dec 24, 2006)

funny I put this video on months ago after it was first flew in Berlin ......... also made mention if they got several done up and flyable what this would do for the future of WW 2 aerial combat in movies

that would be something else !


----------



## evangilder (Dec 24, 2006)

It would be awesome to get a chance to shoot that one air to air! :drool:


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Dec 25, 2006)

What a COOOL video. That pilot is one lucky guy. Congratulations to those men who restored it. Good Work men!!!


----------

